
The Post Office Helps China Defeat American Rivals - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/the-post-office-helps-china-defeat-american-rivals-e664ad6b509c
======
planetzero
This might no longer be the case.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-10-18/trump-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-10-18/trump-
is-right-on-china-s-postal-subsidy)

Trump has been fighting to get out of this agreement and if it's not re-
negotiated by Jan of 2020, there will no longer be USPS Chinese subsidies.

